# Flavour Brickwall - help please



## AnArKi (30/11/15)

Hi Guys

I'm currently in a very frustrating situation with regards to juices that I'm vaping now and I'd really appreciate any and all advise. Now before I continue I'd just like to provide a bit of context first:

I've been vaping Clearo/Evod type devices for 4-5 years but switched to sub ohm devices about 6 months ago. Started off with imported juices (loved it) and then came across VM which I also enjoyed, even in my old Evod tanks. Even some of the Vapemob juices weren't too bad. Then something happened a few weeks ago. Was vaping VM XXX in my Subtank Mini and loving it and then boom, I suddenly lost all taste in my tongue. Food, coffee, other e juice, everything tasted bland. Followed some google advise with regards to fixing Vapors Tongue and eventually after a few days my taste sensation returned. I then went down the DIY route and again overloaded my taste buds, this time with lemon. Same story as above and everything came back to normal (tested this by buying some imported juices). 

Now on to my current dilemma:

I thought I'd try some other local juices and picked up Foggs and Rock-a-Fella and what a disaster it's been! Now this is just *my experience* so I'm not bashing these brands and it's also why I didn't comment in their respective review sections.

First up Foggs: For a 70VG/30PG liquid, mine looked extremely runny (almost like too much distilled water was used). I got Deli Express and Grand Escape and while these smelled amazing, vaping it was an utter letdown. It tasted like the smell I got, but just heavily diluted. This was in my Subtank (5 wrap 26/32g Clapton and 6 wrap 26g regular Kanthal - 2mm ID). I then put the juice in my Bellus (dual coil 7 wrap 26g Kanthal - 2mm ID) and while the flavour definitely improved, it just fades so quickly with almost no after taste. Similar experience with Rock-a-Fella Enter The Dragon on my Goblin Mini. At this point I thought that my taste buds must be shot again, but then I loaded up Ambrosia Achilles (free sample from Vapers Corner) in my Goblin and full on flavour, all the time. 

So I've come to the realization that perhaps my pallet is more suited to bolder flavours (unless there's something broken with taste buds). 
So my question is: Which are the local juice makers that make really bold flavour juices? I'm looking for fruit or desert type vapes preferably. 

Any and all advise would be high appreciated because I'm really in a bad space right


----------



## Andre (30/11/15)

*Fruity*: WhiteLabel's Berry Yoghurt (www.vapecartel.co.za) and MMM's Lime Party (http://mmmixes.com/)

*Dessert*: WW's Table Mountain (www.savapegear.co.za)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

Hey buddy 

The frustration of finding ones "pallet" is a journey. I have had weeks of horrible purchases that I almost wrote off the vendors and then things started to go right and I had hit after hit ! 

Some thing that I have found works very well is to have a variety. I purchase poorly, I buy an entire range without testing and then taste and test in my own time. I find this method works for me because I never have to repeat a juice and with each Flavour change my tastebuds are getting a different sensation. 

Get yourself a few different juices with different Flavour profiles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AnArKi (30/11/15)

@shaunnadan - I generally try to mix it up but the idea of purchasing an entire range (or at least more than 2 in my case) might be a better strategy. Just out of interest though, what would you recommend?


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

hmmm. im still busy testing my latest batch of new juices. will post updates as i go along

the current local juice i will highly recommend to anybody is the e-Liquid project > Special Reserve from Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (30/11/15)

Lets see all of Mikes Mega Mixes are nice and bold - most are to bold for me, but I have a serious addiction to their Biscuit dreams
Vapour Mountain's Tropical Ice and coffee (coffee is very strong on its own tho so be warned - if you cant handle an esspresso dont bother with it) And I have their Melonz as well - I just find that the fruit flavours that are very strong gives kills my tastebuds within 2hours. So I vape it for shorter periods.
The whole kit and caboodle from Bumblee bee is very strongly flavoured = especially the cinamon in it. And his Ice Queen is perfect for a day like today - aka bloody hot!

Then Complex Chaos Freaky Loops and Yogi Drip is awesome (the freaky loops is my ADV if I can afford it - problem is I go thru half a bottle in 4 days)
Atomix Vapes - Saturn also a great Fruitloop flavour and their Fluffernut is amazing - I just cannot vape anything with nuts in it as a main ingredient.

Those I have tried and loved. I found the VapeMob juices are great at first, but they tend to kill my tastebuds if I use it for more than half a tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (30/11/15)

Give Voodoo Vapours a try, I have found their juices to be some of the most potent flavour wise. 

Also been trying a lot of local juices from various mixologists and there has been a lot of hit and miss, but a lot of that is personal preference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (30/11/15)

@AnArKi I would definitely suggest @Mike Mikes Mega Mixes - Dragon Juice. Very bold flavour, and it has SO MANY different elements to it, every time you take a drag you taste something else, its really awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AnArKi (30/11/15)

Thanks so far for all the recommendations guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

Hi @AnArKi 

Geeat question and i too prefer bolder flavours

I generally vape at "lower" powers (15 to 25 W) on the Reos and some basic tanks. I have found much joy with the Vapour mountain fruits. I find them to be bolder in flavour and i have been adding menthol concentrate to them with great success. I love the fruity menthols. 

I have also found some great juices in the CraftVapour lineup. Melon on the Rocks (cool mentholated melon) and pining juliette (pineapple) are very nice and bold. I also like their Che Guava. Give one or two a try.

Am interested to follow this thread. Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

I know exactly what you mean about dull flavours @AnArKi, been there done that. I've also found that I'm a bold flavour kinda guy. I've tried so many local and import juices that came highly recommend but all I was thinking while Vaping them was that the okes mixing them are cutting costs by using too little flavouring. So yeah, I vape the boldest flavours I can find and constantly rotate them, usually 3 or 4 tanks in rotation at any given time. I find that a strong cinnamon vape effectively clears my palate, so I keep a tank of that around and take a few puffs every now and then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (30/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I know exactly what you mean about dull flavours @AnArKi, been there done that. I've also found that I'm a bold flavour kinda guy. I've tried so many local and import juices that came highly recommend but all I was thinking while Vaping them was that the okes mixing them are cutting costs by using too little flavouring. So yeah, I vape the boldest flavours I can find and constantly rotate them, usually 3 or 4 tanks in rotation at any given time. I find that a strong cinnamon vape effectively clears my palate, so I keep a tank of that around and take a few puffs every now and then.


I find it so interesting how different flavours kill our taste buds and how we reactive them also differs for each person. Your cinnamon kills my taste completely, as well as some really strong fruity flavours and nutty flavours. I am still trying to find a way to reactivate my taste, ironically your Ice queen is one of the fastest ways for me to do a palette reset. I have been vaping mint all day today since my taste went away last night. I also drink a boatload of water but that isnt working for me today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> I find it so interesting how different flavours kill our taste buds and how we reactive them also differs for each person. Your cinnamon kills my taste completely, as well as some really strong fruity flavours and nutty flavours. I am still trying to find a way to reactivate my taste, ironically your Ice queen is one of the fastest ways for me to do a palette reset. I have been vaping mint all day today since my taste went away last night. I also drink a boatload of water but that isnt working for me today.


Unfortunately there isn't a "one size fits all" solution to this problem, each person just has to figure the best way on their own. It took me ages, I tried absolutely everything until I found what works, however what works today may not work tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AnArKi (1/12/15)

Thanks so much guys, it's at least comforting to know that I'm not alone in experiencing this. I think my biggest issue so far has been FOMO, and trying too many different things (devices and juices) at the same time. In all honesty so far VM juices have been the most consistent for me so far and I think I'm just going to try some more of their stuff until I've tried everything that appeals to me. I also think I need to start keep notes, lie I'm doing with my coil builds at the moment.

Just a quick side question: Do you guys think that there'll be any issue with using their juices in dual coil setups considering the viscosity of the juices? I've always just assumed that high VG juices are more suited for dual coil setups and vice versa.


----------



## Andre (1/12/15)

AnArKi said:


> Thanks so much guys, it's at least comforting to know that I'm not alone in experiencing this. I think my biggest issue so far has been FOMO, and trying too many different things (devices and juices) at the same time. In all honesty so far VM juices have been the most consistent for me so far and I think I'm just going to try some more of their stuff until I've tried everything that appeals to me. I also think I need to start keep notes, lie I'm doing with my coil builds at the moment.
> 
> Just a quick side question: Do you guys think that there'll be any issue with using their juices in dual coil setups considering the viscosity of the juices? I've always just assumed that high VG juices are more suited for dual coil setups and vice versa.


Should not make a difference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (1/12/15)

Nobody mentioned you might just have *Vapers Tongue *... 

There are many topics on this on how to get through it. BTW I have never had vapers tongue as I always have at least 4 setups in permanent rotation.


----------



## Cespian (1/12/15)

I love a bold flavour too. Anything subtle actually gives me a headache. Through my journey, I found 3 juices I really like, and I alternate between them every 2 to 3 days to give my tastebuds a surprise. The 3 flavours I alternate between are a Custard, Fruity and Menthol Sweets - so the tastes are largely different (I DIY BTW). Might work for you too.

The only issue I found with vaping juices with a heck load of flavour is my coils gunk up very quickly. I'm rewicking every 2 to 3 days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AnArKi (1/12/15)

@capetocuba I thought so too but I was able to taste the Ambrosia and the Cinema that I had left over clearly without it ever fading. I had a prior experience where I completely blew out my taste buds and I wasn't even able to taste food properly. This is more a case of the stuff just tasting dull/bland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnArKi (1/12/15)

Cespian said:


> I love a bold flavour too. Anything subtle actually gives me a headache. Through my journey, I found 3 juices I really like, and I alternate between them every 2 to 3 days to give my tastebuds a surprise. The 3 flavours I alternate between are a Custard, Fruity and Menthol Sweets - so the tastes are largely different (I DIY BTW). Might work for you too.
> 
> The only issue I found with vaping juices with a heck load of flavour is my coils gunk up very quickly. I'm rewicking every 2 to 3 days.



I tried some DIY but it frustrated me more than anything else unfortunately. I generally have a 2 - 3 juice rotation but perhaps the flavours need to be more distinct.


----------



## Alex (1/12/15)

I've discovered that keeping a strong menthol juice handy is great for resetting the palate, and now I keep one of my Reo's loaded with Tropical Ice for just this purpose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AnArKi (1/12/15)

@Alex I used to have VM Menthol Ice in an old Evod of mine which I actually quite liked and vaped almost continuously. Only recently took it out of my rotation because it was too strong in my Subtank mini and the Evod just didn't seem "sexy" enough anymore. Think I'll just stick my ego in my back pocket and resurrect the Evod with the VM Menthol Ice again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

AnArKi said:


> @Alex I used to have VM Menthol Ice in an old Evod of mine which I actually quite liked and vaped almost continuously. Only recently took it out of my rotation because it was too strong in my Subtank mini and the Evod just didn't seem "sexy" enough anymore. Think I'll just stick my ego in my back pocket and resurrect the Evod with the VM Menthol Ice again.



Hi @AnArKi - i find some of the VM juices are too bold in the high power devices. Perhaps because they were initially made before the major sub ohm boom. You need to experiment. You can always dilute it with a bit of VG to soften it and reduce the flavour intensity slightly. I have had success with this on VM and several other juices.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX (1/12/15)

I too had that problem and I experienced what you had experienced with OHW Muffin man. It was not the juice but my vape taste or my preference. A staple for me that I have found works for me is to break the flavours of the juices daily by vaping 3 different juices in 3 subtanks. This way I can chop and change flavours easily. Flavours you should try is Orion - Moonlight; eclipse and northern star. NCV Strawb which is a nice light strawberry flavour just to break away from hard flavour hitting juices. Give them a try I'm sure you will enjoy them. I would also recommend getting a basic dripper for when you're at home and you really want to punch some flavour, I highly suggest Mr. Hardwick's Debbie does doughnuts or White Label Reserve. Oh and may the vape be with you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AnArKi (1/12/15)

MetalGearX said:


> I too had that problem and I experienced what you had experienced with OHW Muffin man. It was not the juice but my vape taste or my preference. A staple for me that I have found works for me is to break the flavours of the juices daily by vaping 3 different juices in 3 subtanks. This way I can chop and change flavours easily. Flavours you should try is Orion - Moonlight; eclipse and northern star. NCV Strawb which is a nice light strawberry flavour just to break away from hard flavour hitting juices. Give them a try I'm sure you will enjoy them. I would also recommend getting a basic dripper for when you're at home and you really want to punch some flavour, I highly suggest Mr. Hardwick's Debbie does doughnuts or White Label Reserve. Oh and may the vape be with you!


Thanks @MetalGearX. The dripper is on that never ending must-still-get list but I recently was lucky enough to pick up a Bellus from @Vapers Corner for an absolute steal (R375 with free shipping). You mentioned Orion - who stockists this juice?


----------



## MetalGearX (1/12/15)

Vape Cartel and Vaperite. www.vapecartel.co.za www.vaperite.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AnArKi (4/2/16)

So after 2 months of copious juice testing and taking on board the advice given above, I'd just like to give an update:

I've added Menthol Ice back in my rotation and it's made a massive difference in terms of refreshing my palette.
I've upgraded my RBA on my Subtank Mini to a v2 and the difference is really day and night. Possibly the best R140 I've spent to date.
Finally got myself a Velocity Mini and I'm loving the ease with which I can now test juices. It has however, created a new conundrum as there were certain juices I felt maybe weren't the best in my tanks but might just be better in the dripper.
I now try to purchase at least 3 juices from any one vendor and then test them periodically in the Velocity before making my mind up about a particular brand. 
And now onto the juices:
Of all the juices I've tested 2 really stand out for me as definite repeat purchases (except for VM Menthol Ice @Oupa ). These are Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits (@Creamy Clouds) and (rather unexpectedly) NCV Ripple (@Vapington) . Seems as if the citrus based juices are doing it for me at the moment, although my search for that perfect Strawberry Cream/Milkshake still continues...
I just want to once again thank everyone for their advice and I'm still using the recommended juices as a shopping list.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

